# Pepsi's photo's!



## XxSoulShotsxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Background about her name: Was drinking A pepsi when I went to go pick her up from a breeder! :lol: . She is about a year and two months old, and very, very spoiled. She is so sweet too (although she tends to poop on you)! I thought she had mites, but she was allergic to this toy I had in there. Problem solved!

Some pics 














































The picture with the igloo is her bath time!

She lives in an octopus!

Her going into the octo:










Kitchen area. She uses the bowl and the waterbottle too. I might mount the bottle near her wheel. Dunno yet.










Poopy wheel and litterbox! (I need to clean that!)










Entire cage. (Yes that's a lamp on top, she also has a heating pad under her octo. Theres some fleece in the octo. I'm probably going to get a couple fleece liners for the cage soon.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

You have a really awesome set up. Pepsi is adorable, looks like you are getting the Stink-eye in the first picture. :lol: . I LOVE the octopus. Did you make that or order it from somewhere? My Pippin is an Uber-burrower/digger, and I think she'd really put some miles on something like this!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice setup. Pepsi is cute. I agree, I'd get rid of the bedding and go fleece. :lol:


----------



## XxSoulShotsxX (Jan 8, 2013)

I got the octo from A pet store. Its Marshall's Ferret octoplay or something. I got it because I figured she'd like crawling through the legs.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

hehe that bath face


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Pepsi is an angel and certainly deserves to be spoiled! Her little face peeking out of the sink is priceless!


----------



## XxSoulShotsxX (Jan 8, 2013)

She's certainly an angel until she starts poopin' on the couch.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Put a fleece blanket down first. It's easier to clean up.


----------



## bluebyrd333 (Dec 28, 2012)

Pepsi is adorable! The 3rd picture of her in the sink made me burst out laughing :lol: !!!!


----------



## XxSoulShotsxX (Jan 8, 2013)

*New cage layout!*

I got a new cage layout, and I'm pretty proud of it. I love fleece, its so much better!

Hog supply bin! I use the bedding for litter now.










Entire cage.










Clean octopus!










Wheel and litterbox.










The kitchen is the same as it was before.

Bonus: Dog discovers hedgehog.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

That is a pretty long name story! Phew, I hardly kept up with it. Jk. Pepsi is sooo cute. Love the new cage set-up.


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Omgosh, the picture of in the sink- haha <3

Love your cage setup as well... and the octopus? LOVE! How big is the little one? I would love to get that for Auri, but I'm afraid she'd get stuck in there somehow


----------

